# GPU-Z and ATI firepro 8700



## edgestudio (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all,

I just got a firepro 8700 and, not surprising, it's hotter than it should be. I am now talking to AMD about it but i have serious doubts they'll be able to do anything.
I have a pretty good setup and cooling solution, so it's not the case or the ambient. The best solution would be to increase the fan rpm's since it's not even reaching 1000 rpms out of the 2500 that it's got. 
The only way i know how to do it is to mod the BIOS. My problem is that nothing reads my card BIOS right.
ATI Flash is not working. 
I had big hopes from GPU-Z but it gives my a bios of only 64 kb and wrong readings of the bandwidth, bus width and RAM. I know that my bios is 128 kb so the one that GPU-Z saves is corrupted.
I am running windows 7 64-bit.

Anyone knows a way to save my bios so I can alter the fan rpm's?


----------

